# 500$



## QuintsRevenge (Jan 27, 2019)

Ok guys , I currently own a Weber spirit gas grill and I am looking into getting a stick burner to add to the growing collection. I am looking for some ideas on what to get.. 

Not a lot of ideas so far 

Oklahoma Joe highland 

Please let me know


----------



## old sarge (Jan 27, 2019)

The OJ Highland looks like a good unit for the money. Use the search feature for that smoker and see what owners have to say..  If you have more funds available, take a look at Lang and Yoder.  Much heavier construction   I had a Brinkmann Smoke-N-Pit pro for years, same configuration as you are considering but probably not as robust as the OJ.  Never failed me.  But oh how I hated those wire racks for placing meat on.  Always intended to replace them with a heavier gauge rack but never did. But as I said, it never let me down.


----------



## meatallica (Jan 27, 2019)

I have a OK Joe and I love it. Bought the floor model at Lowe's so I got it a little bit cheaper. I know it's not the best, but I can't afford the best. I burn Oak and Cherry splits in it, and turn out some mighty fine Q. Just my .02


----------



## E's Smokin (Jan 29, 2019)

I have an OK Joe Highland, & I love it, I bought all the MODs & made an upper shelf & was still under $500
I enjoy tending the fire so that doesn't bother me. The only down side is when the weather is in the 30's (New Jersey)
I wish the fire box was insulated to help maintain the temps, you shouldn't have that problem in Florida,
 Good Luck, Your gonna love it
Check some YouTube Mods some are *A LOT* cheaper than what I paid


----------



## Dantij (Jan 30, 2019)

Love my Lang.  Upgraded from a Weber Smoky Mountain 6 months ago and love the new cooker.  It was worth saving the money and the wait.


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 9, 2019)

Go to Craigslist and look for a quality smoker.  Spend the time searching and something will pop.  I bought a 30LX20D 1/4 inch offset for $125


----------

